# Sexiest Looking Woman over 50?



## Darla (Apr 13, 2010)

*Who is the Sexiest Woman Over 50?*

src

Written by John on Apr-7-10 9:46pm





The stars shine in pretty red dresses during the Heart Truth Red Dress Collection for the fall 2005 Olympus Fashion week held at the Bryant Park tents. (Bauer Griffin)*more pics Â»*Democracy has been put to many creative uses since the Greeks invented it back in, like, 1950. But quite possibly the best employment of it to date is our brilliantly titled game, "*Who is the sexiest woman over 50?*"

The result are coming it, and, surprise! The sexy one is winning!

Below are the results of the top 10 so far. But we need more votes, so cast yours today. And like a real democracy, feel free to play as many times as you like.



 https://www.makeuptalk.com/games/MFX5PSVvO4S/Who's+the+sexiest+woman+over+50/Christie+Brinkley

*1. Christie Brinkley*



 https://www.makeuptalk.com/games/MFX5PSVvO4S/Who's+the+sexiest+woman+over+50/Michelle+Pfeiffer

*2. Michelle Pfeiffer*



 https://www.makeuptalk.com/games/MFX5PSVvO4S/Who's+the+sexiest+woman+over+50/Sela+Ward

*3. Sela Ward*



 https://www.makeuptalk.com/games/MFX5PSVvO4S/Who's+the+sexiest+woman+over+50/Sharon+Stone

*4. Sharon Stone*



 https://www.makeuptalk.com/games/MFX5PSVvO4S/Who's+the+sexiest+woman+over+50/Beverly+Johnson

*5. Beverly Johnson*



 https://www.makeuptalk.com/games/MFX5PSVvO4S/Who's+the+sexiest+woman+over+50/Morgan+Fairchild

*6. Morgan Fairchild*



 https://www.makeuptalk.com/games/MFX5PSVvO4S/Who's+the+sexiest+woman+over+50/Raquel+Welch

*7. Raquel Welch*



 https://www.makeuptalk.com/games/MFX5PSVvO4S/Who's+the+sexiest+woman+over+50/Iman

*8. Iman*



 https://www.makeuptalk.com/games/MFX5PSVvO4S/Who's+the+sexiest+woman+over+50/Jaclyn+Smith

*9. Jaclyn Smith*



 https://www.makeuptalk.com/games/MFX5PSVvO4S/Who's+the+sexiest+woman+over+50/Cheryl+Ladd

*10. Cheryl Ladd*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

We live in such a youth oriented culture, why? Women in particular tend to get marginalized later in life by society. (yes there are exceptions) SO who would get your vote for the sexiest looking over 50? one of these women or someone else? feel free to nominate.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 13, 2010)

That's a really tough one! They all look gorgeous, but I guess I'll vote for Raquel Welch.


----------



## Darla (Apr 13, 2010)

I'll go with Christie Brinkley even though Bill Joel claims it wasn't so great to be with her.


----------



## Mizzyme (Apr 13, 2010)

I voted Racqual Welch....my vote was influnced by my hubby lol. They all look great for being over 50....I can only dream I will look like that at 50


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 14, 2010)

Iman is unbelievably beautiful!


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 14, 2010)

I saw Valerie Harper on The Wendy Williams Show this morning and she looked really great for 70.

I just found out Sade is 51. I want to know what she is on NOW.


----------



## perlanga (Apr 14, 2010)

Morgan Fairchild, I know a 26 year old guy who says she the hottest "chick" in the world. LOL!


----------



## Darla (Apr 14, 2010)

You know if you think about it this is an incredible bunch of women. They were beautiful, and quite accomplished when they were in their prime 25 or 30 years ago. and they still look fabulous!

Makes you wonder from today who would be in a group like that 25 or 30 years from now? Megan Fox? I think not!


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 14, 2010)

I just saw Morgan Fairchild on TMZ - she looks fabulous! And I saw Valeria Harper on the Wendy Williams show as well - she's still gorgeous as well.

I always like Catherine Deneuve.

Sadly, a lot of the ladies on the list are loaded with Botox or have had some plastic surgery. But then when I hit 50 in a year or two, maybe I'll get a nip or tuck done too.

Even though I dislike Palin, she is very attractive but she is not over 50 yet.


----------



## Chaeli (Apr 14, 2010)

They are all amazing ladies for their timeless beauties but I decidedly had to give my vote to Christie Brinkley as well.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 14, 2010)

They all look great for being over 50. I hope I'm that fortunate when I get there.


----------



## ~Kathrine~ (Apr 14, 2010)

They all look gorgeous but voted for Christie Brinkley


----------



## Geek (Apr 14, 2010)

I went for Palin! Evil Laugh: Muahahaha


----------



## Dalylah (Apr 14, 2010)

Morgan for sure.


----------



## jodevizes (Apr 14, 2010)

I can't believe you haven't included Joan Rivers, aren't you worried that her lawyers could sue ? LOL If not her lawyers, then her plastic surgeons lawyers. :]

Lets hope in twenty years time you will include me in that list.


----------



## Shelley (Apr 14, 2010)

The ones listed are all beautiful. My pick is either Iman or Raquel Welch.


----------



## MakeupByMe (Apr 14, 2010)

Raquel All the way I have always thought she was just so gorgeously stunning!!! But theres no lie beverly johnson &amp; IMan are freakin unbelievably beautiful!!!!!


----------



## xiulan (Apr 21, 2010)

Iman and Beverly Johnson.

I hope with my workouts, eating right, and healthy eating I will look like that when I am 50.


----------



## Michelle_NY (Apr 25, 2010)

It certainly isn't me


----------

